# Indoor Electric Planes



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Does anyone know if there are any groups flying indoor electric in the Houston area? My husband and son have been going to Corpus to fly and would like to find a place to fly up here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Bubbaette*

I remember seeing some pictures of local indoor flying not too long ago. Im pretty sure they were at Kingsway hobby. I did a quick web search and came up with nothing.
Try calling Kingsway hobby. I think thats where I saw the pics. 713.266.7750.

I would call, but I wouldnt know what questions yall would have. Im interested though. Please keep us informed to what you learn and if you have any pictures of the small planes, technical advice, things like that, please let me know. Id really like to see more airplane folks here. Im into planes too, cept Im not a very good flyer. :headknock Ive had several Pico Sticks and am building a little larger plane right now. The Herr Piper Cub 1/2A kit right now. Heck, I prolly built 35 balsa kits. Im good at that, but my flying is kinda squirly. :frown:

Im going to start an "RC Airplanes" thread in the main section of the RC Forum and I hope it takes "OFF"

Pun intended. :tongue:

This is the plane Im building now.


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

Don't fly indoors, mostly out just off katy/hockley. Just finished building my first electric jet this weekend, now I need the wind to die down so I can fly.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

In San Antonio there is a club that flies every Monday at 7pm, at the High School Gym at Samuel Clemens. I am going to post some pictures and videos later today at our website. www.funtasticaltoys.com I know it is not Houston, but for anyone near SA. I will ask them next week if they know what is going on in Houston.


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

*My Latest Plane*

Here's a pic of the plane I just finished. Next plane is a B24 Liberator with 4 engines.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Very nice, what material is that? Can I order one


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

I make them out of Foamcore or Depron. Really simple plane but a screamer. Not for the faint of heart. Good thing is it repairs well and only cost about12.00 for a complete rebuild. I live on the WNW side of Houston and after the Tuna trip this weekend I'll be building again. More than happy to work with folks trying to build. It would sure be nice to get a group around here building and flying together.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

How would she fly in a gym?



Gunner said:


> I make them out of Foamcore or Depron. Really simple plane but a screamer. Not for the faint of heart. Good thing is it repairs well and only cost about12.00 for a complete rebuild. I live on the WNW side of Houston and after the Tuna trip this weekend I'll be building again. More than happy to work with folks trying to build. It would sure be nice to get a group around here building and flying together.


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

I guess if you were really good......but I doubt it. The plane flies in excess of 60mph.


----------



## flhrci1. (Mar 19, 2006)

Do you have a photo of the engine?


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

No photo. But it's a hacker brushless with a plastic mount glued to the underside of the plane. Quite fast for a pusher. I'll try and get back on here Thursday and do a complete list of parts.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nice job Gunner!


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

Sorry. Haven't been back on for awhile.......computer crash. Building a Bi-Plane right now. I think it is called a Stagger Wing or something like that. The plans weren't very good so most of this is on my own. I hope it flies.


----------



## Michaelb323 (Mar 22, 2007)

try posting at www.rcgroups.com there are quite a few people from that area


----------

